# Insurance for apartments



## noel123ie (13 Mar 2009)

Hi there,

I live in a block of duplex apartments.

We need to get a quote for these please for structural cover , storm, fire etc. They consist of 5 blocks of four apartments. 

Can you please advise if anyone has got cover as I know this is a specalised area


Thanks

Noel


----------



## StevieC (13 Mar 2009)

You could try Coyle Hamilton. They look after the block policy for the estate I live in. I havent heard of any complaints dealing with them.


----------



## LDFerguson (16 Mar 2009)

Management Company involved with a property I used to own switched to Pike Insurance Services (www.pike.ie) for the block policy and were pleased.


----------



## dezbroatch (31 Mar 2009)

Hi, I use Simple Landlords Insurance who have cover for landlord building insurance.   This will give you protection against the cost of structural repairs, also the Association of Residential Letting Agents (ARLA) estimates that 40% of UK properties are under-insured - so it's vital that you make sure your cover represents the full rebuilding cost for your property.


----------



## LDFerguson (31 Mar 2009)

Hi dezbroatch, 

Just noticed that you have three posts since joining Askaboutmoney.com and all three recommend this insurance company.  Have you any connection with the company?


----------



## Jethro Tull (31 Mar 2009)

Most major insurance companies write apartment block policies.

However most commercial insurance is written through brokers so maybe get in touch with a few to get quotations


----------



## drlandlord (28 Sep 2009)

I found that simple had high excess and didnt give me employers liability which i needed for my house converted into flats (i often send round a cleaner or carpet fitter) . I have just changed to discountlandlord and they gave me £10m of cover in case they fall off their ladder and try to sue my ass!


----------

